
Invisible no longer: Google’s shadow workforce speaks up - walterbell
https://medium.com/@GoogleWalkout/invisible-no-longer-googles-shadow-workforce-speaks-up-9ea04b7bcc41
======
badrabbit
This is corporate america in general. I am and have been in that position a
few times. It's so demotivating but fortunately I got into this line of work
out of passion which I haven't lost.

Doesn't matter what they pay or what you get to do. Second class is second
class. TVCs are there to support full time's,never really part of the team.

I wonder how leader's think. To me it's like playing chase except all your
pawns are contractors or going to war with enlisted soldiers beinf contracted
mercenaries from a neutral country. But it seems to be working out for them,
at least in the near term.

------
HillaryBriss
> _Google’s mission is to “organize the world’s information and make it
> universally accessible.” But the company fails to meet this standard within
> its own workplace. Google routinely denies TVCs access to information that
> is relevant to our jobs and our lives._

yes. and, sorry to go off on a tangent, but i always felt this way about
Google's documentation of its own Android platform. they punted the
organization of the android programming discussion to StackOverflow, and were
pretty lackadaisical about improving and standardizing their own
documentation.

it's like the saying "charity starts at home" or "bloom where you are planted"
or just get your own f$%^&$#g house in order.

------
jiveturkey
not to be dismissive, but please. didn't have the balls to sign his name. this
is just noise.

~~~
maldeh
that, in fact, was dismissive?

